# Game Fish Aquarium Livestock > North American Natives >  Bluegill

## Nemo

The bluegill is a native to central and eastern america, including the lower Great Lakes. 
This fish enjoys a well-deserved popularity with anglers. Many a young angler boasts the delicious bluegill as a first catch  :lol:  while seasoned anglers using light tackle find it a valiant fighter (OOooO). Bluegills favor warm waters (64 to 70 degrees F) with plenty of cover such as weed beds( :lol:  not weed as in illegal drug substance weed  :lol: , submerged logs, or drop-offs. They usually stay in relatively shallow water, but as temperatures rise in the summer, large bluegills will head for deeper water. This fish also provides good winter sport since it remains active all winter long. :Cool:

----------

